# 2014 Vic Xmas Caseswap TASTING



## poggor (30/11/14)

Ok. Thought i'd get this started as i'm keen to start trying beers!

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo) DRINKING 25/12
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp DRINKING NOW
3. Idzy BOTTLED ON THE DAY!
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett DRINKING NOW
5. Tahoose DRINKING NOW?
6. Siborg - Milk Stout ?BOTTLE RECENTLY?
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber DRINKING OZ DAY
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA DRINKING NOW
9. technobabble66 DRINKING 14/12
10. Mayor of Mildura - IPA BOTTLE 19/11
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust BOTTLE 22/11
12. Navarau 
13. mofox1 - Ella Pale / Galaxy Pale 
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison)
17. Whiteferret - Belgian Witbier
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale DRINKING NOW
20. djaroo7( Steam Beer)
21. DJ_L3THAL - my first Saison, wish me (or I suppose you) luck! BOTTLE 5/11
22. 
23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) DRINKING NOW
24. Meats


Think this is about right I have tried to estimate the drinking time here but everyone feel free to update this list with pertinent information!
Here they are all laid out in a row:


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/11/14)

Nice work poggor!

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo) DRINKING 25/12
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp DRINKING NOW
3. Idzy BOTTLED ON THE DAY!
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett DRINKING NOW
5. Tahoose DRINKING NOW?
6. Siborg - Milk Stout ?BOTTLE RECENTLY?
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber DRINKING OZ DAY
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA DRINKING NOW
9. technobabble66 DRINKING 14/12
10. Mayor of Mildura - IPA BOTTLE 19/11
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust BOTTLE 22/11
12. Navarau 
13. mofox1 - Ella Pale / Galaxy Pale 
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison)
17. Whiteferret - Belgian Witbier
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale DRINKING NOW
20. djaroo7( Steam Beer)
21. DJ_L3THAL - FOON Saison - DRINK DECEMBER / JANUARY
22. 
23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) DRINKING NOW
24. Meats


----------



## poggor (30/11/14)

Ok so I've cracked the first one:

Number 8 Damn's Golden Ale. 




Nice deep Gold colour (more amber) Good head. 
Beautiful refreshing ale, really drinkable, not overly bitter or strong, reckon this would be a great session brew. 

Thanks Damn!

g


----------



## GrumpyPaul (30/11/14)

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo) DRINKING 25/12
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp DRINKING NOW
3. Idzy BOTTLED ON THE DAY!
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett DRINKING NOW
5. Tahoose DRINKING NOW?
6. Siborg - Milk Stout ?BOTTLE RECENTLY?
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber DRINKING OZ DAY
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA DRINKING NOW
9. technobabble66 DRINKING 14/12
10. Mayor of Mildura - IPA BOTTLE 19/11
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust BOTTLE 22/11
12. Navarau 
13. mofox1 - Ella Pale / Galaxy Pale 
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA- bottled 25/11 - I suggest leaving out of the fridge to carb up for 3 to 4 weeks
15. Luke1992
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison)
17. Whiteferret - Belgian Witbier
18. pedleyr
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale DRINKING NOW
20. djaroo7( Steam Beer)
21. DJ_L3THAL - FOON Saison - DRINK DECEMBER / JANUARY
22. 
23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) DRINKING NOW
24. Meats


----------



## technobabble66 (30/11/14)

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo) DRINKING 25/12
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp DRINKING NOW
3. Idzy BOTTLED ON THE DAY!
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett DRINKING NOW
5. Tahoose DRINKING NOW?
6. Siborg - Milk Stout ?BOTTLE RECENTLY?
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber DRINKING OZ DAY
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA DRINKING NOW
9. technobabble66 - Red Red Y'All Saison, leave out to carb, DRINKING 14/12 (may be better after a few months)
10. Mayor of Mildura - IPA BOTTLE 19/11
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust BOTTLE 22/11
12. Navarau 
13. mofox1 - Ella Pale / Galaxy Pale 
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA- bottled 25/11 - I suggest leaving out of the fridge to carb up for 3 to 4 weeks
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison)
17. Whiteferret - Belgian Witbier
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale DRINKING NOW
20. djaroo7( Steam Beer)
21. DJ_L3THAL - FOON Saison - DRINK DECEMBER / JANUARY
23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) DRINKING NOW

Absent:
15. Luke1992
18. pedleyr
22. 
24. Meats


Added some detail on mine, plus a bit of formatting (feel free to remove if desired - just thought it better to remove those not present)


----------



## Siborg (30/11/14)

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo) DRINKING 25/12
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp DRINKING NOW
3. Idzy BOTTLED ON THE DAY!
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett DRINKING NOW
5. Tahoose DRINKING NOW?
6. Siborg - Milk Stout - ready to drink
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber DRINKING OZ DAY
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA DRINKING NOW
9. technobabble66 - Red Red Y'All Saison, leave out to carb, DRINKING 14/12 (may be better after a few months)
10. Mayor of Mildura - IPA BOTTLE 19/11
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust BOTTLE 22/11
12. Navarau 
13. mofox1 - Ella Pale / Galaxy Pale 
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA- bottled 25/11 - I suggest leaving out of the fridge to carb up for 3 to 4 weeks
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison)
17. Whiteferret - Belgian Witbier
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale DRINKING NOW
20. djaroo7( Steam Beer)
21. DJ_L3THAL - FOON Saison - DRINK DECEMBER / JANUARY
23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) DRINKING NOW

Absent:
15. Luke1992
18. pedleyr
22. 
24. Meats


----------



## poggor (30/11/14)

does a milk stout actually have milk in it?


----------



## Siborg (30/11/14)

poggor said:


> does a milk stout actually have milk in it?


Nah, it has lactose sugar added to it to sweeten it:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stout#Milk_stout


----------



## Siborg (30/11/14)

Just poured a glass from a bottle that I was filling and lost conecntration so it lost a lot of carbonation (counter-pressure filled) as well as sprayed beer all over the place. 
Even with the loss of carb, I think it's acceptable, so the swap ones should be good. I hate over-carbed stout.


----------



## poggor (30/11/14)

Dammit. I really have to stop drinking! 
On to beer number 2


Navaraus Beerswap Ale II (#12)




Really nice colour and great clarity. What finings did you use? Good head too with some lace on the glass which is nice. Maybe could have done with a little more bitterness and some more late hops. Still, nice beer, good for drinking on this 34c day. Also, no hint of any off flavours or anything to criticise. Nice one!

g


----------



## poggor (30/11/14)

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo) DRINKING 25/12
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp DRINKING NOW
3. Idzy BOTTLED ON THE DAY!
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett DRINKING NOW
5. Tahoose DRINKING NOW?
6. Siborg - Milk Stout - ready to drink
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber DRINKING OZ DAY
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA DRINKING NOW
9. technobabble66 - Red Red Y'All Saison, leave out to carb, DRINKING 14/12 (may be better after a few months)
10. Mayor of Mildura - IPA BOTTLE 19/11
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust BOTTLE 22/11
12. Navarau 
13. mofox1 - Ella Pale / Galaxy Pale 
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA- bottled 25/11 - I suggest leaving out of the fridge to carb up for 3 to 4 weeks
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison)
17. Whiteferret - Belgian Witbier
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale DRINKING NOW
20. djaroo7( Steam Beer)
21. DJ_L3THAL - FOON Saison - DRINK DECEMBER / JANUARY
23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) DRINKING NOW dare i say it: enjoy with a piece of lemon/lime (the citrus really compliments the phenols!)


----------



## AJ80 (30/11/14)

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo) DRINKING 25/12
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp DRINKING NOW
3. Idzy BOTTLED ON THE DAY!
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett DRINKING NOW
5. Tahoose DRINKING NOW?
6. Siborg - Milk Stout - ready to drink
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber DRINKING OZ DAY
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA DRINKING NOW
9. technobabble66 - Red Red Y'All Saison, leave out to carb, DRINKING 14/12 (may be better after a few months)
10. Mayor of Mildura - IPA BOTTLE 19/11
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust BOTTLE 22/11
12. Navarau 
13. mofox1 - Ella Pale / Galaxy Pale 
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA- bottled 25/11 - I suggest leaving out of the fridge to carb up for 3 to 4 weeks
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison) - ready
17. Whiteferret - Belgian Witbier
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale DRINKING NOW
20. djaroo7( Steam Beer)
21. DJ_L3THAL - FOON Saison - DRINK DECEMBER / JANUARY
23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) DRINKING NOW dare i say it: enjoy with a piece of lemon/lime (the citrus really compliments the phenols!)


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (30/11/14)

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo) DRINKING 25/12
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp DRINKING NOW
3. Idzy BOTTLED ON THE DAY!
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett DRINKING NOW
5. Tahoose DRINKING NOW?
6. Siborg - Milk Stout - ready to drink
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber DRINKING OZ DAY
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA DRINKING NOW
9. technobabble66 - Red Red Y'All Saison, leave out to carb, DRINKING 14/12 (may be better after a few months)
10. Mayor of Mildura - IPA Drink After 3/12
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust BOTTLE 22/11
12. Navarau
13. mofox1 - Ella Pale / Galaxy Pale
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA- bottled 25/11 - I suggest leaving out of the fridge to carb up for 3 to 4 weeks
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison) - ready
17. Whiteferret - Belgian Witbier
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale DRINKING NOW
20. djaroo7( Steam Beer)
21. DJ_L3THAL - FOON Saison - DRINK DECEMBER / JANUARY
23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) DRINKING NOW dare i say it: enjoy with a piece of lemon/lime (the citrus really compliments the phenols!)

Mine is more or less ready. Maybe leave a few more days to be sure.


----------



## Whiteferret (30/11/14)

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo) DRINKING 25/12
2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel - Think it came 4 out of 21 in recent comp DRINKING NOW
3. Idzy BOTTLED ON THE DAY!
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett DRINKING NOW
5. Tahoose DRINKING NOW?
6. Siborg - Milk Stout - ready to drink
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber DRINKING OZ DAY
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA DRINKING NOW
9. technobabble66 - Red Red Y'All Saison, leave out to carb, DRINKING 14/12 (may be better after a few months)
10. Mayor of Mildura - IPA Drink After 3/12
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust BOTTLE 22/11
12. Navarau
13. mofox1 - Ella Pale / Galaxy Pale
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA- bottled 25/11 - I suggest leaving out of the fridge to carb up for 3 to 4 weeks
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison) - ready
17. Whiteferret - Belgian Witbier - Bottled 26/11 Leave for 2 weeks and go for it
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale DRINKING NOW
20. djaroo7( Steam Beer)
21. DJ_L3THAL - FOON Saison - DRINK DECEMBER / JANUARY
23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) DRINKING NOW dare i say it: enjoy with a piece of lemon/lime (the citrus really compliments the phenols!)


----------



## Grainer (30/11/14)

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo) DRINKING 25/12
2. Grainer - Munich Dunkel - DRINKING LAST WEEK.. BEEN READY FOR AGES
3. Idzy BOTTLED ON THE DAY!
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett DRINKING NOW
5. Tahoose DRINKING NOW?
6. Siborg - Milk Stout - ready to drink
7. Mardoo - Oaten Amber DRINKING OZ DAY
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA DRINKING NOW
9. technobabble66 - Red Red Y'All Saison, leave out to carb, DRINKING 14/12 (may be better after a few months)
10. Mayor of Mildura - IPA Drink After 3/12
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust BOTTLE 22/11
12. Navarau
13. mofox1 - Ella Pale / Galaxy Pale
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA- bottled 25/11 - I suggest leaving out of the fridge to carb up for 3 to 4 weeks
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison) - ready
17. Whiteferret - Belgian Witbier - Bottled 26/11 Leave for 2 weeks and go for it
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale DRINKING NOW
20. djaroo7( Steam Beer)
21. DJ_L3THAL - FOON Saison - DRINK DECEMBER / JANUARY
23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) DRINKING NOW dare i say it: enjoy with a piece of lemon/lime (the citrus really compliments the phenols!)


----------



## Tahoose (1/12/14)

My beer #5 is a 7.2% rye IPA, 69 ibu and ready to drink


----------



## Mardoo (1/12/14)

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo) DRINKING 25/12
2. Grainer - Munich Dunkel - DRINKING LAST WEEK.. BEEN READY FOR AGES
3. Idzy BOTTLED ON THE DAY!
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett DRINKING NOW
5. Tahoose Rye IPA, Drink now
6. Siborg - Milk Stout - ready to drink
7. Mardoo - Onan's Oats, Oaten Brown, Still carbing up so leave out of fridge for a couple weeks. Drink Australia Day
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA DRINKING NOW
9. technobabble66 - Red Red Y'All Saison, leave out to carb, DRINKING 14/12 (may be better after a few months)
10. Mayor of Mildura - IPA Drink After 3/12
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust BOTTLE 22/11
12. Navarau
13. mofox1 - Ella Pale / Galaxy Pale
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA- bottled 25/11 - I suggest leaving out of the fridge to carb up for 3 to 4 weeks
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison) - ready
17. Whiteferret - Belgian Witbier - Bottled 26/11 Leave for 2 weeks and go for it
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale DRINKING NOW
20. djaroo7( Steam Beer)
21. DJ_L3THAL - FOON Saison - DRINK DECEMBER / JANUARY
23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) DRINKING NOW dare i say it: enjoy with a piece of lemon/lime (the citrus really compliments the phenols!)[/quote]


----------



## navarau (1/12/14)

I thought I had better update everybody on the beer I brewed for the swap. I did put a QR code on the label which links to my website page for that beer. I now know not everybody will be aware of what QR codes are so here is the link. 
http://www.guyshillbrewery.com/summer-beerswap-ale-ii There is also another page for the original beer I brewed but decided not to swap it as it had a bit of the yeast cake in the last two bottles. you can find it here. http://www.guyshillbrewery.com/summer-beerswap-ale 

Also, The number on the label has nothing to do with my swap list number. Its just my own numbering system. Sorry if this confused anybody.


----------



## navarau (1/12/14)

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo) DRINKING 25/12
2. Grainer - Munich Dunkel - DRINKING LAST WEEK.. BEEN READY FOR AGES
3. Idzy BOTTLED ON THE DAY!
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett DRINKING NOW
5. Tahoose Rye IPA, Drink now
6. Siborg - Milk Stout - ready to drink
7. Mardoo - Onan's Oats, Oaten Brown, Still carbing up so leave out of fridge for a couple weeks. Drink Australia Day
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA DRINKING NOW
9. technobabble66 - Red Red Y'All Saison, leave out to carb, DRINKING 14/12 (may be better after a few months)
10. Mayor of Mildura - IPA Drink After 3/12
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust BOTTLE 22/11
12. Navarau Drink now http://www.guyshillbrewery.com/summer-beerswap-ale-ii
13. mofox1 - Ella Pale / Galaxy Pale
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA- bottled 25/11 - I suggest leaving out of the fridge to carb up for 3 to 4 weeks
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison) - ready
17. Whiteferret - Belgian Witbier - Bottled 26/11 Leave for 2 weeks and go for it
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale DRINKING NOW
20. djaroo7( Steam Beer)
21. DJ_L3THAL - FOON Saison - DRINK DECEMBER / JANUARY
23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) DRINKING NOW dare i say it: enjoy with a piece of lemon/lime (the citrus really compliments the phenols!)[/quote]


----------



## mofox1 (1/12/14)

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo) DRINKING 25/12
2. Grainer - Munich Dunkel - DRINKING LAST WEEK.. BEEN READY FOR AGES
3. Idzy BOTTLED ON THE DAY!
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett DRINKING NOW
5. Tahoose Rye IPA, Drink now
6. Siborg - Milk Stout - ready to drink
7. Mardoo - Onan's Oats, Oaten Brown, Still carbing up so leave out of fridge for a couple weeks. Drink Australia Day
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA DRINKING NOW
9. technobabble66 - Red Red Y'All Saison, leave out to carb, DRINKING 14/12 (may be better after a few months)
10. Mayor of Mildura - IPA Drink After 3/12
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust BOTTLE 22/11
12. Navarau Drink now http://www.guyshillbrewery.com/summer-beerswap-ale-ii
13. mofox1 - 13a. Ella Pale / 13b. Galaxy Pale. Drink after 5/12
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA- bottled 25/11 - I suggest leaving out of the fridge to carb up for 3 to 4 weeks
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison) - ready
17. Whiteferret - Belgian Witbier - Bottled 26/11 Leave for 2 weeks and go for it
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale DRINKING NOW
20. djaroo7( Steam Beer)
21. DJ_L3THAL - FOON Saison - DRINK DECEMBER / JANUARY
23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) DRINKING NOW dare i say it: enjoy with a piece of lemon/lime (the citrus really compliments the phenols!)


----------



## GrumpyPaul (1/12/14)

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo) DRINKING 25/12
2. Grainer - Munich Dunkel - DRINKING LAST WEEK.. BEEN READY FOR AGES
3. Idzy BOTTLED ON THE DAY!
4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett DRINKING NOW
5. Tahoose Rye IPA, Drink now
6. Siborg - Milk Stout - ready to drink
7. Mardoo - Onan's Oats, Oaten Brown, Still carbing up so leave out of fridge for a couple weeks. Drink Australia Day
8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA DRINKING NOW
9. technobabble66 - Red Red Y'All Saison, leave out to carb, DRINKING 14/12 (may be better after a few months)
10. Mayor of Mildura - IPA Drink After 3/12
11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust BOTTLE 22/11
12. Navarau Drink now http://www.guyshillb...beerswap-ale-ii
13. mofox1 - 13a. Ella Pale / 13b. Galaxy Pale. Drink after 5/12
14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA- bottled 25/11 - DRINKING 17/12 or later
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison) - ready
17. Whiteferret - Belgian Witbier - Bottled 26/11 Leave for 2 weeks and go for it
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale DRINKING NOW
20. djaroo7( Steam Beer)
21. DJ_L3THAL - FOON Saison - DRINK DECEMBER / JANUARY
23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) DRINKING NOW dare i say it: enjoy with a piece of lemon/lime (the citrus really compliments the phenols!)
16. AJ80 - dusty sunrise (rye saison) - ready
17. Whiteferret - Belgian Witbier - Bottled 26/11 Leave for 2 weeks and go for it
19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale DRINKING NOW
20. djaroo7( Steam Beer)
21. DJ_L3THAL - FOON Saison - DRINK DECEMBER / JANUARY
23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) DRINKING NOW dare i say it: enjoy with a piece of lemon/lime (the citrus really compliments the phenols!)


----------



## poggor (2/12/14)

Holy Hops Batman!
Just tasting Tahoose's RYE P A
I drank the watered down version of this beer at the case swap but man- this one is amazing. 
A buttload of malt, a BUTTLOAD of hops. beautiful cascade aroma. 
Beautifully balanced (?double) IPA with the goodness of rye. 
this reminds me of one of my favourite american beers the 90 min IPA. 
Just beautiful





Also: a champagne bottle of this shit gonn **** yo up. that is all.


----------



## Tahoose (2/12/14)

Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## poggor (2/12/14)

oh i did....
and i'm nearly ready to smash a milk stout


----------



## Mardoo (3/12/14)

OK, I'm no judge and I'm trying very hard to keep strictly to observations rather than making too many conclusions based on book reading.

I'm not sure whether this one was ready or not but it's what I wanted to drink:

20. djar007 (Steam Beer/ California Common)
Carb level seems a little low, but maybe I opened it too early. I couldn't tell from the listing. Small, tight head. Not too much hop aroma, which is good for the style. As soon as I got my nose in the glass I was transported back to my years in San Francisco, drinking Anchor Steam on the beach at night in the rain. That solid, bready/yeasty aroma was right there, just like it used to be in Anchor Steam, along with a grain aroma that I also remember. There was also a very slight tart aroma, not at all off, just an aromatic aspect. The aroma is clean.

The bitterness is solid and comes on strong as soon as the beer clears my mouth. I'd say it's masking the after-palate a bit. Great lacing in the glass! I'd love to see one of my beers laced like this, not to mention my shoes...ba-doom-pish! Just a touch of fruitiness from the yeast in the mouth, also with a light hint of sourness. This is a really clean beer. To my palate it's really well made. Good level of hop flavor, just enough to be there, not enough to dominate. I keep comparing it to Anchor Steam just because that's the Steam beer I'm most familiar with. Except this lacks that twang that pasteurised beers have. I'd imagine this is similar to Anchor on tap, but I've never had it on tap. Mendocino Brewing's legendary Red Tail Ale was my go to beer when I lived in San Francisco (1985-1989).

Like I say, I'm no beer judge. However, having drunk a lot of Anchor Steam I'd have to say this is pretty spot on for style. If I were to make any suggestion it'd be to back off the bittering a bit to let the after-palate of the malt come through. And boost the carb a bit.

Really firkin well done Djar007! This was a really well-made beer I fully enjoyed, except drank too fast trying to get these notes down. Only half left!!!


----------



## mofox1 (3/12/14)

Tahoose said:


> Glad you enjoyed it.


As did I. Wait... yep, now it's gone.

Damn.


----------



## djar007 (3/12/14)

poggor said:


> Ok so I've cracked the first one:
> 
> Number 8 Damn's Golden Ale.
> 
> ...


Second that. Very nice aroma. Great beer.

Edit. Cheers mardoo. Agree the bitterness lingers a little too long. Had to sub Magnum into it as I ran out of northern. Will up the carb level too. Agree it was under carbed.


----------



## Mardoo (4/12/14)

You've got what you need to an Anchor Steam clone by my reckoning Djar007. Really well done. I would be proud if I brewed that. I'd love to taste your next iteration.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (4/12/14)

19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale 

Strong pear aroma. Brilliant clear mahogany great looking beer. Tastes nutty and slightly chocolate. Nuttellaish maybe. 

Super beer. I could smash a lot of this. Thanks mate.


----------



## Siborg (5/12/14)

5. Tahoose Rye IPA

Wow! I haven't had an overly hoppy beer in ages and your beer has renewed my want for hoppy beers. Poured a thick, fluffy white head which fell quickly to a smaller head, but laced the sides of the glass on the way down. Plenty of floral, citrusy aromas and a decent whack of sweet caramal/toffee aroma. Taste was complex. I had an equal hit of malt sweetness, passionfruit, citrus, then a massive hit of bitterness - the kind I'd expect from an IPA. Mouthfeel: chewey and slick.

Curious about the storage of the beer. Was it stored lying down or something? Because the inside of the bottle opening was covered in yeast. Didn't detract from the beer at all but I must admit I wasn't sure about what I was pouring. Poured a bit of yeast into the glass but I couldn't taste or smell it through all those hops!

Top work! 10/10 would drink again!


----------



## Damn (5/12/14)

5. Tahoose Rye IPA

Friking fantastic IPA...didn't want to have another after this one if that makes sense. Its like scoring the hottest chick at the party and I didn't know who to grab next.


----------



## AJ80 (6/12/14)

19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale 

Mate, ripping beer. Amazing appearance and a deep chocolatey, burned toast aroma. I could sniff this beer all day long! Flavour is very similar to the aroma - fantastic. Smooth drinking and well brewed. Would kill for the recipe if you're happy to share it.


----------



## JB (6/12/14)

5. Tahoose Rye IPA

Alright, I'll join the queue ... Holy Moly! What a ripper Mitch! Hop hoppity hop hops! This big bitch has got some balls! Just had the BP Sculpin (amongst others) @ Oscar's Alehouse in belgrave & this is in the same vein mate. Too toasted to taste against bjcp .... So - fuckin ripper brew, cheers Mitch!


----------



## Mardoo (7/12/14)

2. Grainer - Munich Dunkel

Fully enjoyed! Huge melanoidin flavors with no fruitiness, so just mouthful after mouthful of malt, malt and more malt. Fully excellent head on the pour that hung around for quite awhile. Strong bittering, perhaps a bit too much? I can't claim any familiarity with the style so I'll just say if I had made it I would back off the bittering a bit, but that's just me. Light body. My mind was expecting more but my mouth liked it as it was. I drank this over the course of a night and it was a great complement to the end of a very long day. I'll think I'll have to have a go at a Munich dunkel now.

Cheers Grainer, great beer!


----------



## AndrewF (7/12/14)

2. Grainer Munich Dunkel

Really nice, poured dark brown with a good head which hung around a long time. 
Flavor and aroma is all about the Munich malt, bready melanoidin flavours. 
Carbonation was spot on for style. No fruity esters clean lager flavor very easy drinking. 
Great beer left me wanting more, super tasty!!

Cheers mate.


----------



## AndrewF (7/12/14)

AJ80 said:


> 19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale
> Mate, ripping beer. Amazing appearance and a deep chocolatey, burned toast aroma. I could sniff this beer all day long! Flavour is very similar to the aroma - fantastic. Smooth drinking and well brewed. Would kill for the recipe if you're happy to share it.


Glad you enjoyed it. Here's the recipe. 

75% Marris Otter
9% crystal 60 ( I think it was 60)
9% oats. used instant oats
5% victory
2% chocolate 
Bittered to 15 IBU's with target hops @60 min
30g East Kent goldings about 10 IBU's @20 min 
1469 West Yorkshire


----------



## djar007 (7/12/14)

5.Tahoose rye. 
Poured with a good tight head. Nice dark colour. Aroma is berries, citrus and pine. Very nice. Taste is rich malty and the spice from the rye is pleasant. Well balanced for my tastes and lingering bitterness keeps me drinking. Very nice beer. Reminds me of a rogue evil twin. Thanks mate.


----------



## AJ80 (7/12/14)

6. Siborg - Milk Stout

This beer is perfect for a cold, damp, summer (?) evening in melbs. Deep chocolate aroma and a low carbonation I'm really enjoying. Flavour is sweet, roast and more chocolate. Low bitterness, but well balanced. Really enjoyable beer.


----------



## Grainer (7/12/14)

Funny thing is there's no melanoidin in it .. Just called it that cause people kept saying it when they draNk it lmao


----------



## Siborg (8/12/14)

AJ80 said:


> 6. Siborg - Milk Stout
> 
> This beer is perfect for a cold, damp, summer (?) evening in melbs. Deep chocolate aroma and a low carbonation I'm really enjoying. Flavour is sweet, roast and more chocolate. Low bitterness, but well balanced. Really enjoyable beer.


Glad you enjoyed!


----------



## poggor (8/12/14)

20. djroo7 STEAM BEER. 
beautiful copper colour, nice aroma. light on the hop aroma, but a nice lingering bitterness and great dry lager style. 
Smashed this bottle this evening and wished i had a second one! 

great work mate!


g


----------



## Tahoose (8/12/14)

So far I've had;

Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel ; Nice crisp beer with a nice amount of roastyness, carbonation bang on and a good beer.

Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett ; Found this to be a touch light (4.4%?) for a Saison and possibly needed just a little bit higher carbonation. Did enjoy it however ,hop aroma was subtle and gave it a nice touch. Very smashable.

Damn - Golden Ale ; Brewed as per the doc's orders and tasted as so. I'm sure almost everybody here is familiar with DSGA. Talking with damn at the swap had already given me enthusiasm to brew this again and I did so the day before trying this. Looking forward to having this on tap in a few weeks -Thanks damn

6. Siborg - Milk Stout ; Smooth beer which definitely gets better after a short while in the glass. Let it warm up a bit and enjoy the malt. Unsure on AVB thinking mid 4's??

Really enjoying pulling a bottle out and almost having a lucky dip :beer:


----------



## mofox1 (9/12/14)

Grainer - The "I can't believe you thought it had Melandolin" dunkel: Up front... Big black and roasty, carbed high, mellow choc finish. Are you sure there's no RB in there?

BTW... My 13a might be a good candidate to drink early. Defo no bottle bomb, but I left the bottle on the counter after pouring a glass and it just kept foaming up and out the bottle. Bit weird, 'cos (without being too defensive) I don't think it's over carbed. Still, better safe than sorry.


----------



## manticle (9/12/14)

Last one to be bottled from the fermenter?


----------



## mofox1 (9/12/14)

Nope - had a couple like that now.

There's quite a bit of particulate matter (dry hops debris) in there... but about the only thing different to normal.


----------



## manticle (9/12/14)

That particulate matter is a definite culprit.

I should have said 'among the last ones'.


----------



## Grainer (10/12/14)

LOL no Rasted Barley


----------



## mofox1 (11/12/14)

Seems like I'm (unintentionally) coping tahoose's drinking efforts:

Two awesome beers - hat's off to you guys...

Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett - One of the threads a while ago mentioned the noobies going saison silly (not referring to Brewnut as a n00b btw). Well, I fully intend to follow through on that observation. Delicious, slightly tart with a sneaky hint of hops hiding behind the sour. I haven't yet bought a commercial sample of a saison, but this is everything I had hoped it to be and more. Can't wait to brew one. Carb'd perfectly for me.

Damn - Golden Ale - I've just restocked the Amarillo for two reasons. The premier brew on my electric panel - The Electric Pale Ale, and for **this**. Cheers for benchmark - wifey has expectations now :angry:.... . Can't wait to do a DSGA though


Still finishing off the saison atm... leaving a long lasting grapefruit/bitter lemon type astringency.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (13/12/14)

My Red IPA is ready to drink NOW.

I am trying a bottle of mine right now and its carbed up nicely.

And if I do say so myself tastes great.


----------



## Siborg (15/12/14)

23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End
Cracked this on the weekend with some spicy mexican food. Went down an absolute treat! Perfect example of the style. I thought the phenols were appropriately balanced, a nice little hint of bitterness (which helped cool the heat from the mexican) and the right amount of carb. Only problem is I don't have another!


----------



## JB (15/12/14)

I'll chip in with a few notes from yesterday:

*2. Grainer - Munich Dunkel - DRINKING LAST WEEK.. BEEN READY FOR AGES*

Nice malt roasty aromas, hint of choc. Deep brown in colour, with red tint, light tan head. Nice rich malty flavours, slight hints of caramel, choc nuttiness, medium body, great smooth flavour, very easy to drink. Only criticism is there is not enough cleavage on the Fraulein on the label.

*8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA DRINKING NOW*

Light malt aroma, nice golden colour, great head, nicely carbed. Light malt aroma, light malty sweetness flavour, very smooth balance, very nice easy drinker, cheers Damn!

*10. Mayor of Mildura - IPA Drink After 3/12*

Uggg, had a hell of a time trying to open this one. Had to get the big guns involved & get wifey to open it (note to self, omit that bit before posting) ... anyway ... aroma, appearance & flavour are ******* perfect! Big hops = big happiness in my book. The perfect example of the mega hopped AIPA style! Thank you Mr Mayor.


----------



## Midnight Brew (15/12/14)

JB said:


> *10. Mayor of Mildura - IPA Drink After 3/12*
> 
> Uggg, had a hell of a time trying to open this one. Had to get the big guns involved & get wifey to open it (note to self, omit that bit before posting) ... anyway ... aroma, appearance & flavour are ******* perfect! Big hops = big happiness in my book. The perfect example of the mega hopped AIPA style! Thank you Mr Mayor.


I really enjoyed this beer last night with some savoury snacks. Went down a treat. Sorry I couldnt be more descriptive but I didnt take any notes. Also got the big guns involved in opening the bottle. Well sealed. Cheers mate.


----------



## AJ80 (15/12/14)

JB said:


> *8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA DRINKING NOW*
> 
> Light malt aroma, nice golden colour, great head, nicely carbed. Light malt aroma, light malty sweetness flavour, very smooth balance, very nice easy drinker, cheers Damn!


To add to JB's post - drank this over the weekend and it was a very enjoyable, malt driven beer. Carb was absolutely spot on. Well brewed and an easy drinker Damn. Cheers.


----------



## Midnight Brew (15/12/14)

No 5. Tahoose Rye IPA

Mate I can't get enough of this beer. It's big, malty and hoppy. I get this nice little sting of bitterness on the back that balances well with the sweetness on the front. 

What's the percentage on rye? In fact what is the recipe?
I get this wonderful slickness from it that I love. The malt has a really forward character that plays so well with how you have bittered this.

Enough babbling on. Great beer Mitch. Cheers


----------



## GrumpyPaul (15/12/14)

14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA- bottled 25/11 - DRINK IT NOW.

Did I say mine is ready?


----------



## Tahoose (15/12/14)

I'll post the full recipe when I get home but basically the rye was 13% and the bittering was 52 ibu's of vic secret as a first wort hop. 

Cheers


----------



## mofox1 (15/12/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> 14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA- bottled 25/11 - DRINK IT NOW.
> 
> Did I say mine is ready?


Alright already! It's in the fridge.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (15/12/14)

Sorry about the lids lads. I must have had too much spinach on bottling day. Good to hear it tastes ok.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (15/12/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> 14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA- bottled 25/11 - DRINK IT NOW.
> 
> Did I say mine is ready?


Red. Clear. Rocky head. Melon flavour. Firm bitterness. Tops.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (15/12/14)

sideways photos. ffs. sorry.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (15/12/14)

mayor of mildura said:


> sideways photos. ffs. sorry.


Quick drink it before you spill it all


----------



## Tahoose (15/12/14)

Swap recipe - Rye IPA

Original Gravity (OG): 1.067 
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 
Alcohol (ABV): 7.2 %
Colour (SRM): 12.3 (EBC): 24.2
Bitterness (IBU): 68.8 (Average)

81.5% Joe White Traditional Ale
13% Rye Malt
2.5% Crystal 60
2.5% Crystal 90
0.5% Chocolate

1.1 g/L Vic Secret (16% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort)
0.6 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Cube)
0.6 g/L Vic Secret (16% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Cube)
1.1 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

0.1 g/L BrewBright @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
Step Infusion 64/72/78
Fermented at 18Â°C with US-05

Started with this as inspiration and changed the hops, mainly going off smurto's affection for vic secret with rye.

http://www.theelectricbrewery.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26124


----------



## Siborg (16/12/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> 14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA- bottled 25/11 - DRINK IT NOW.
> 
> Did I say mine is ready?


Put it in the fridge on Sunday after I mowed the lawns and needed a cold beer (hindsight's a bitch). Haven't had a chance to drink it yet, but may have to crack it open tonight after work.


----------



## Siborg (16/12/14)

14 Grumpy Paul Red IPA

Holy shit! I wasnt gonna post a picture but this beer just looked amazing! Deep red, clear, with a firm off-white head that rises quickly then settles to a half cm persistent head all the way down. 

Aroma is just awesome. Plenty of citrus, honey, fresh pine. Even the missus commented on the pleasantness of the aroma (and shes not a beer drinker). 

Medium to high carb, med-full body, finishes just short of dry. 

Taste starts off all sweet, honey malt. Lots of darker caramel notes as well. The hop flavour quickly fits in with all the malt. Hop flavour mirrors the aroma. Citrus, pine and more citrus.

The thing I love most about this beer is the balance. At first you think its a better balanced american amber. The malt and hop flavour just sit so harmoniously. Then the mouthfeel starts to dry and the bitterness shines through and puts this back in the league of IPA. 

Mate, seriously great beer. I've got less than half a pint left and I'm savoring it because its the best beer I've ever drank. Big claim, I know, but holy hell this is good. Great work! 
Would love the recipe if you are kind enough to share.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (17/12/14)

Glad you liked it. Thanks for the great, and detailed review.

This is the third time I've made this. Grain bill stays the same, but I play with the hops each time.
Even the time I mucked up using brewmate and forgot to tick the no chill box making it a mouth puckering 120ish IBUs it was still drinkable..

Will gladly post the recipe for this latest version tomorrow night when I'm sitting at my laptop.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (17/12/14)

Siborg said:


> Would love the recipe if you are kind enough to share.


Here you go.

It was originally going to be dry hopped with Simcoe but I ran our - so subbed it for the Amarillo.

*CubeHop Red IPA *
American IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 19.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.749
Total Hops (g): 135.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.067 (°P): 16.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.58 %
Colour (SRM): 21.9 (EBC): 43.1
Bitterness (IBU): 86.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 60
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
6.057 kg Pale Ale Malt (89.75%)
0.532 kg Caraaroma (7.88%)
0.107 kg Melanoidin (1.59%)
0.053 kg Roasted Barley (0.79%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
15.0 g Apollo Pellet (18.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
30.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.6 g/L)
30.0 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (11.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.6 g/L)
30.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.6 g/L)
30.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.6 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/12/14)

Excited! Just loaded fridge with all the ready to drinks beers... Game on!


----------



## AndrewF (18/12/14)

23. Poggor Dr pratts wits end. 
Man it was an enjoyable experience drinking this beer. Straw colour, effervescent, the bubbles looked like they were dancing around the glass, was cool to watch. Phenolics weren't overpowering and finished dry enough to make this very quaffable. 
Cheers


----------



## AJ80 (19/12/14)

5. Tahoose Rye IPA

Mmmmmmm...bitter, fruity and rye spice. This beer is all kinds of nice. 

Mad rhymes aside, this is a very well balanced and well brewed beer. More than enough malt and body to handle the heavy handed hops. Epic head retention and perfect carb. Ripping beer mate.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (19/12/14)

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo) DRINKING 25/12

This is better than pats mum


----------



## Midnight Brew (20/12/14)

mayor of mildura said:


> 1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA (Red X, Apollo, Bravo) DRINKING 25/12
> 
> This is better than pats mum


Hahaha amazing.

Is it better then the look on Old Mate's face after the two of you destroyed that public toilet?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (20/12/14)

Midnight Brew said:


> Hahaha amazing.
> 
> Is it better then the look on Old Mate's face after the two of you destroyed that public toilet?


Lol. Had a couple of shandys with the boys from work last night. This beer was a stand out.

I shared mardoos big dick with patto too. It tasted like licorice all sorts.


----------



## Mardoo (20/12/14)

That's cause you drank it close to Christmas. If you had drank it Australia day it would have tasted like a snag with sauce. Actually I have no effin' idea how that one is going to turn out since it was very experimental and quite a bodgey brew day, so allsorts it is!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (20/12/14)

Yeah...finally got off my arse and picked up my swaps from Adam's place.

Now the dilemma of what to drink first...


----------



## droid (20/12/14)

bloody hell - so many winners, think you lot might be scaring potential brewers away from this swap thing with all these tasty libations!

well....me at least


----------



## GrumpyPaul (20/12/14)

droid said:


> bloody hell - so many winners, think you lot might be scaring potential brewers away from this swap thing with all these tasty libations!
> 
> well....me at least


The only thing to be scared of is being too slow to put your name down to swap.

Swapping is open to brewers of any level of experience - I think the "unwritten" thing is you offer up the best beer you are capable of. You'll learn from the reviews of your own and the tastings of others. 

Swaps make better brewers....dont be scared get on board the July 2015 one if there are stil spots.


----------



## Mardoo (20/12/14)

Best? Oh shit, I better pull out.


----------



## MartinOC (20/12/14)

Don't you f'kin DARE!!!

Edit: Can I tempt you with a Dunkeldoppelweizenbock?


----------



## Mardoo (20/12/14)

I'm tempted.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (20/12/14)

Mardoo said:


> Best? Oh shit, I better pull out.


You are include for your label artwork....not your brewing.


----------



## mofox1 (20/12/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> You are include for your label artwork....not your brewing.


Oh snap...


----------



## Mardoo (21/12/14)

Fair call, Paul. Anyone bother looking up who Onan is yet?


----------



## Midnight Brew (21/12/14)

I did after MartinOC and yourself explained the story. I thought it was a strange way of getting a point across haha


----------



## Mardoo (21/12/14)

God, or my ode to wanking?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (21/12/14)

???

You owe your label art, our being abilities to God or wanking?


----------



## droid (21/12/14)

@ GrumpyPaul - thanks mate, haven't poisoned anyone...yet so I jumped on the other thread as a count me in if you can but didn't get a chance to read through as we had to go out, came back - read through the (Christmas in July) thread, its morphed into something huge already! will stand back and enjoy from the computer screen


----------



## Mardoo (21/12/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> ???
> 
> You owe your label art, our being abilities to God or wanking?


youre making less sense than I do!  Sorry for the diversion guy, back to tasty beers.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (21/12/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> ???
> 
> You owe your label art, our being abilities to God or wanking?





Mardoo said:


> youre making less sense than I do!  Sorry for the diversion guy, back to tasty beers.


I was going to rephrase so that made sense...but bugger it. Typing in this heat is too much effort.

Please ignore my demented ramblings.....

Carry on.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (21/12/14)

Had Grainers Munich Dunkel, very nice! There is a sweetnrss in the HB dunkels ive had in the past that wasnt in yours but it was probably intended to be more roasty anyway? Thumbs up from me really enjoyed it


----------



## poggor (21/12/14)

DJ Lethal old boy- had your FOON Saison! bloody beautiful. refreshing and light. exactly what a saison should be IMO. dupont eat your heart out. effervescent. nice big fluffy head, not overly bitter. great beer. feeling nicely buzzed now on this glorious melbourne summer's day! thanks bro!


----------



## poggor (21/12/14)

also, what is FOON?


----------



## poggor (21/12/14)

technobabble's red saison drinking now! I can't think of a single thing to criticise about this, deep deep red colour, nice aroma and perfect carbonation. never had a red saison before but i think this must be spot on for the style, tastes maltier than most of the saisons i've had. 
great beer.

cheers


----------



## GrumpyPaul (21/12/14)

Mines not a Saison its an IPA.

Glad you liked it all the same


----------



## MartinOC (21/12/14)

Oops!

Either Poggor detects phenolics better than most, or Grumpy Paul has a problem with phenolics in his IPA.

...or Poggor has mixed-up his swap-beer tastings....

...or the flavour of Lethal's saison is overpowering & carried-over into the subsequent IPA tasting....(in which case, I want some!!)..


----------



## poggor (21/12/14)

ok. after a few edits all is well. surely no one thinks im drunk enough to mix up two red swap beers??? better get on and drink the red ipa.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (21/12/14)

poggor said:


> also, what is FOON?


My brewery name, it's my nickname backwards, because my mates all said "If you bloody call your brewery NOOFSBREW, we'll kill you"... so FOON Brewing it is.

Glad you liked the Saison!


----------



## technobabble66 (21/12/14)

Cheers poggor!

Congrats - you are the first to review my saisons in either this swap or the Merri Mashers' Swap!!

I was a bit concerned as to how it'd turn out, so i'm v glad the first report is a positive one. 
I quite liked how the malts i used to get the red hue (CaraAroma & Roasted Barley in this one) managed to sneak a little bit more maltiness in there, hopefully without screwing up the delicate saison nature of the beer. 

What did you think of the hops?
I don't think i'd use Nelson in it again, but the others seemed to work OK-ish.


----------



## AJ80 (30/12/14)

10. Mayor of Mildura - IPA 

Wow. Just wow. Great example of the style. Grapefruit and pine on the nose. A head that lasts and lasts with an awesome light amber colour. Flavour is like the aroma on steroids with a firm bitterness I'm very much enjoying. Very clean ferment to my tastes. Well brewed mate, shame I've only the one bottle. Any chance of a recipe?

Oh, no issues opening the bottle here...


----------



## mofox1 (31/12/14)

12. Navarau: Just finishing this one now, and by damn I picked the Amarillo straight away. Crystal clear, passion fruit sucker punch, definitely a summer smasher.

Improvements? Could be a bit more carbed, and finishes a bit too sweet. Massive amarillo flavour but strangely lacking the aroma.

Definitely enjoyed this one as I was working out in the shed. Cheers! (Also love the label work)


----------



## Midnight Brew (31/12/14)

Sons of Zeus is ready to drink. Best way to enjoy it is to take the bottle out of the fridge for 20-30 minutes before pouring a glass. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Mardoo (31/12/14)

OK, some catching up to do. I'm going from memory here so I apologize if notes aren't very detailed.

5. Tahoose Rye IPA, Drink now -- Really balanced, great hopfruit flavors. I couldn't pick the rye, try as I might. Great balance, again. Not as much bittering as I was expecting. Really well brewed. BTW Tahoose what was the rye percentage on your rye pale ale you had on tap at the swap? That was the bomb. I could drink that all day.

8. Damn - Golden Ale or APA -- Liked it, a good, crisp drinker. Nicely dry at the finish.

4. Brewnut - Fruity Hopped Saison with Brett -- This was really well done Brewnut. A great blance of yeast and brett flavors. I passed this around at Christmas to a number of beer and non-beer drinkers and they were well-fascinated. Crisp, fruity, "bretty" (Bitty!) What yeast/blend did you use? This was really fantastic. One of the guys who tried it manages a liquor store and wanted to get it in to sell. Great job. I'd have a couple pints.

10. Mayor of Mildura - IPA -- Mate, fantastic job. Commercial level. I raved about your Flanders Red on the day of the swap and this is great too. If you have any aspirations to brew commercially I'd guess you have a good shot. Seriously feckin' great beer. Hop aroma, hop flavor, solid bitterness against a properly malty background. I really loved this.


----------



## Mardoo (31/12/14)

Oh, and I had a bottle of mine tonight. Dead straight about the licorice allsorts MoM. Definitely leave this one til' the end of Jan if not longer. One of the oddments about brewing with oats as the majority grain is that they throw more acetaldehyde than other grains just by their composition. That odd fruityness will fade after 4 to 6 more weeks, and if experience serves me, will leave a nice smooth berry quality against the malt background. Sorry to put the drinking date so far out, but I brewed this far closer to the swap than I wanted to, and oat beers need some time to settle.


----------



## Tahoose (1/1/15)

It did start life as the same wort mardoo, so basically the swap rye IPA recipe just diluted down to about 5% and 40ibu.

Rye was 13% of the grain bill.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (1/1/15)

Thanks for the kind words guys.

The recipe is on my old computer. But I have roughly what it is in my hand notes.

25L batch
OG 1060
5kg Maris Otter
2kg Munich II
.1kg Acidulated
60g First gold @ 60
20g/20g/20g blend of Simcoe/Chinook/Centennial @10
20g/20g/20g blend of Simcoe/Chinook/Centennial @0
20g/20g/20g blend of Simcoe/Chinook/Centennial Dry hop day 5
20g/20g/20g blend of Simcoe/Chinook/Centennial Dry hop day 10 (turn fridge down to CC)
US05 @ 18

I'm almost finished with my swap beers. When I'm done I have a tasting note dump that I'll post up.


----------



## Mardoo (1/1/15)

Tahoose said:


> It did start life as the same wort mardoo, so basically the swap rye IPA recipe just diluted down to about 5% and 40ibu.
> 
> Rye was 13% of the grain bill.


Cheers Tahoose. They were both fantastic beers. You're well on your way to that pub!


----------



## kcurnow (2/1/15)

This one is from last night
21. Foon Saison - DJ_L3THAL
Aroma: smelt spicy and phenolic and to me smelt just like a saison should
Appearance: golden orange / Amber in colour and hazy. Head was large and fluffy but did not last as long as it should (possibly needs more carbonation to help the head stay).
Flavour: soft spicey and slightly sour (saison) flavour. Dry finish with minimal hop character.
Mouthfeel: medium body with a soft carbonation fizz. I think the carbonation could be a bit higher as saisons are normally highly carbed. 
Overall: a great saison that reminds me of DuPont. Very drinkable without being overly alcoholic. I would happily drink this beer everyday.


----------



## Mardoo (3/1/15)

23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End
I always like a good hefeweizen, and I really enjoyed this. I'm kicking myself that I didn't stir the yeast up properly. The phenols were well balanced, bit of clove, bit of banana, bit of bubblegum. I could have gone for a bit stronger phenols, but that's just personal taste. I felt this was well brewed. I think if I had stirred up the yeast it would have had more of the "richness" or creaminess that hefe's can have. That was the only thing I missed, and as I say I think that was my fault, as the beer had been at 2 degrees since the swap thread went up. Thanks for this one. It's the first hefe I've had in years and I think it's time for me to have a crack at one.

19. AndrewF - Northern English brown ale 
Lovely. I drank this over the course of an evening going through old photos, and it was really the perfect beer to just relax and sip and see. Lovely depth to the malt, perfect carb and bitterness to my tastes. The esters backed off as it warmed and let the malt take control. I found the esters a little full on at first, but as the beer got to proper temp it all fell in to place. The head was superb, creamy, thick and long-lasting. I'd love to try this on nitro! Really well done. I look forward to being able to brew some brown ale as good as this.


----------



## Mardoo (4/1/15)

12. Navarau Summer Beer Swap Ale II - Smashable! This was exactly what I needed after working on moving and sorting stuff in the garage and driveway in 38c heat for five hours. I smashed the first half of the bottle, then slowed down to consider the beer a bit more closely, then couldn't resist and smashed the last half of the glass. This is nearing my ultimate summer smasher. I fully enjoyed it with great gusto and focused intention. Totally drinkable, clean and well fermented. A really well made extract beer Navarau. I look forward to trying your all-grain beers once you get your system sorted.


----------



## Siborg (5/1/15)

10. Mayor of Mildura - IPA
Smashed this last night and it was amazing. I had to pour it really slowly as it was foaming up heaps. I could tell as soon as I (eventually, with the help of multigrips) opened the bottle that this was gonna be a ripper. That hop aroma! Wow! It was quite hazy, I'm guessing from all the hop resins. The huge head eventually settled down but left a large pillowey head sitting on the top. Mouthfeel was interesting: it was quite heavy on the carbonation, and felt kind of thin. But on the carbonation, it wasn't really harsh, like coke. I'm finding it hard to describe properly. It definitely wasn't unpleasant. The flavour had a honey-like sweetness, and heaps of pine/citrus flavour. It's the first hoppy beer I've had in a while that has that massive hit of hops without any lingering bitterness. It was like a massive bang of hops, then stopped as it fizzed away. 

Superb work! I want to make more beer like this.


----------



## AJ80 (8/1/15)

23. poggor Dr Pratt's Wit's End (Hefeweizen) 

Mate, very nice drop. Very cloudy with a persistent fluffy white head that is lasting very well. Spritzy out of the bottle and super refreshing. Really enjoying this one and it's perfect for a humid evening.


----------



## Tahoose (8/1/15)

I really enjoyed that on Xmas day also. 

Honestly can say that there hasn't been a beer which I haven't enjoyed from the swap.

Had the red Saison last night, which at a first glance my 19yr old did not seem keen on. Should have seen the look on his face after a sip.


----------



## technobabble66 (8/1/15)

Liked?
(I think I've decided it's best chilled right down then allowed to warm steadily as you slowly drink through it - the last glass has the darker malts come through a bit more.)


----------



## manticle (8/1/15)

Mardoo - quoting a specific bit is a pain but can you elaborate on oats being a contributor to acetaldehyde levels (which I understand to be solely the province of yeast function)?

Definitely understand the berry thing though. I did an all oat beer that ended up very apricot/berry mueseli. Styrians added to the apricot.


----------



## Mardoo (9/1/15)

Feck, I thought I had that paper bookmarked Manticle. I'll try to track it down again.


----------



## Tahoose (9/1/15)

technobabble66 said:


> Liked?
> (I think I've decided it's best chilled right down then allowed to warm steadily as you slowly drink through it - the last glass has the darker malts come through a bit more.)


Yeah mate we both enjoyed it, how you said is pretty much how we drank it. My brother wanted more, I think he is becoming a Saison addict haha


----------



## AJ80 (10/1/15)

14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA

Really nice drop Paul. Amazing deep red hue with lots of fruit on the nose + some malt sweetness. Taste - fantastic. Lots of body which holds up well to the very firm bitterness which I'm definitely enjoying. Again, more citrus in the flavour. My only gripe was that this was a bit over carbed, but once it had settled down was quite enjoyable.


----------



## AJ80 (10/1/15)

1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA 

Very nice beer mate. Aroma of fruit and some toffee-like sweetness. Very deep amber colour and some fantastic head retention. Full bodied with plenty of bitterness. The red x malt is really interesting. Yet another top notch swap beer!


----------



## Midnight Brew (11/1/15)

AJ80 said:


> 1. Midnight Brew - Sons of Zeus IPA
> Very nice beer mate. Aroma of fruit and some toffee-like sweetness. Very deep amber colour and some fantastic head retention. Full bodied with plenty of bitterness. The red x malt is really interesting. Yet another top notch swap beer!


Thanks for the feedback AJ, I'm stoked that you enjoyed it. Sons of Zeus II is being planned and will feature some CTZ whilst sticking very close to the recipe. Wish I had some more of this spare as I only kept one bottle and impatiently consumed the half keg I had of it before it's prime.


----------



## JB (11/1/15)

Hi, I was a bit concerned using a couple of carb drops in the Zombie Dust. I had the last one yesterday & it seemed alright, so if anyone wants to open theirs & let me know, that'd be great. Cheers


----------



## Tahoose (11/1/15)

No probs at all mate, had it the other day, seemed appropriately carbed.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (16/1/15)

JB said:


> Hi, I was a bit concerned using a couple of carb drops in the Zombie Dust. I had the last one yesterday & it seemed alright, so if anyone wants to open theirs & let me know, that'd be great. Cheers


JB....I think you might not have capped mine properly. The cap came off very easily and the beer unfortunately was a flat as a tack.

That did not stop me drinking it all. The flavour was sensational. Probably the best bit of feedback I can give you is the fact that MrsGrumpy's comment was "I loved it".....MrsGrumpy isnt a beer drinker. We shared the Zombie Dust and I got in trouble because my idea of sharing wasnt equal.

I'd love to get the recipe off you.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (16/1/15)

AJ80 said:


> 14. GrumpyPaul - Red IPA
> 
> Really nice drop Paul. Amazing deep red hue with lots of fruit on the nose + some malt sweetness. Taste - fantastic. Lots of body which holds up well to the very firm bitterness which I'm definitely enjoying. Again, more citrus in the flavour. My only gripe was that this was a bit over carbed, but once it had settled down was quite enjoyable.


AJ thanks for the feedback. Very pleased to hear people are liking this beer.

Sorry about the carbing. I think I am going to have to stop using carb drops - I am finding that 2 drops seems to be a bit too much.


----------



## Tahoose (17/1/15)

Empty fermenter, 1m of vinyl hose, sugar syrup. 

Bulk priming done and dusted. I normally work with about 4.5g-5g sugar/ltr


----------



## JB (17/1/15)

GrumpyPaul said:


> JB....I think you might not have capped mine properly. The cap came off very easily and the beer unfortunately was a flat as a tack.
> 
> That did not stop me drinking it all. The flavour was sensational. Probably the best bit of feedback I can give you is the fact that MrsGrumpy's comment was "I loved it".....MrsGrumpy isnt a beer drinker. We shared the Zombie Dust and I got in trouble because my idea of sharing wasnt equal.
> 
> I'd love to get the recipe off you.


Thanks for your feedback Paul.

I was really kicking myself for rushing to bottle this beer the weekend before the swap. I also used carb drops. I hate bottling but before I stopped, I'd bulk prime every time. Something nqr happened here, whether cap or - I'm looking at you missing carb drops >:[ ... apologies mate.

I'm very glad you & Mrs Grumpy liked the beer, carb aside. Here's the recipe:

5kg Pale Ale Malt
1kg Munich
400g Wheat Malt
300g Caraaroma
300g Carapils
200g Crystal 40

20g Citra @ 75 mins (FWH)
25g Citra @ 15, 10, 5 & 1 mins 

25g Citra @ dry hops 7 & 14 days

WLP001 - California Ale


----------



## Grainer (17/1/15)

Had the zombie dust last night .. Friken loved it


----------



## djar007 (17/1/15)

I had beernuts Saison a couple of days ago. I really enjoyed this and it was full of fruitiness. Pepper and citrus from the yeast and I really pleasant lingering fruit (mango?) aftertaste balanced very well with the bitterness.Good lacing down the glass with a nice tight head. I shared it with a friend not familiar with the style and he also really enjoyed it. Very good summer beer. Thanks very much Beernut. Yummo.


----------



## JB (17/1/15)

Grainer said:


> Had the zombie dust last night .. Friken loved it


Awesome thanks John, cheers


----------



## AJ80 (17/1/15)

2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel 

Top beer mate. Awesome aroma of burned toast and a persistent tan head. The appearance on this thing is fantastic. Flavour is malty, crisp and just a hint of burned toast. Very refreshing and damn enjoyable. 


As an aside, anyone cracked my saison yet??


----------



## GrumpyPaul (17/1/15)

AJ80 said:


> As an aside, anyone cracked my saison yet??


Not yet - but I am planning to take a crate full away this weekend when I go away with my son and his mate to the Ballarat Beer Festival.

After the festival - dont expect detailed notes.

But if we drink a few on Friday night - I should be capable of making some notes.


----------



## Grainer (17/1/15)

Thanks mate.. think im about to blow the keg of it anyday now.. ive been drinking it for the last 2 months


AJ80 said:


> 2. Grainer - Melandolin Induced Munich Dunkel
> 
> Top beer mate. Awesome aroma of burned toast and a persistent tan head. The appearance on this thing is fantastic. Flavour is malty, crisp and just a hint of burned toast. Very refreshing and damn enjoyable.
> 
> ...


----------



## kcurnow (17/1/15)

djar007 said:


> I had beernuts Saison a couple of days ago. I really enjoyed this and it was full of fruitiness. Pepper and citrus from the yeast and I really pleasant lingering fruit (mango?) aftertaste balanced very well with the bitterness.Good lacing down the glass with a nice tight head. I shared it with a friend not familiar with the style and he also really enjoyed it. Very good summer beer. Thanks very much Beernut. Yummo.


Thanks Djar007, its dry hopped with Mosaic, Citra, Galaxy and Nelson Sauvin. So take your pick for the fruitiness. The mango will be from the Mosaic though. Cheers Karl


----------



## AJ80 (17/1/15)

20. djaroo7( Steam Beer)

Cracker of a drop. Really enjoying the aroma on this (to me it's like earthy marmalade, but maybe I'm strange). Crisp and dry, this is another refreshing swap beer. Well brewed Dave.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/1/15)

Siborg said:


> 10. Mayor of Mildura - IPA
> Smashed this last night and it was amazing. I had to pour it really slowly as it was foaming up heaps. I could tell as soon as I (eventually, with the help of multigrips) opened the bottle that this was gonna be a ripper. That hop aroma! Wow! It was quite hazy, I'm guessing from all the hop resins. The huge head eventually settled down but left a large pillowey head sitting on the top. Mouthfeel was interesting: it was quite heavy on the carbonation, and felt kind of thin. But on the carbonation, it wasn't really harsh, like coke. I'm finding it hard to describe properly. It definitely wasn't unpleasant. The flavour had a honey-like sweetness, and heaps of pine/citrus flavour. It's the first hoppy beer I've had in a while that has that massive hit of hops without any lingering bitterness. It was like a massive bang of hops, then stopped as it fizzed away.
> 
> Superb work! I want to make more beer like this.


I feel like a man cos I opened this one with my bare hands, and also cos I drank and enjoyed it. Packed a lot of punch and not for the feint hearted! Reminds me of my first IPA tasting getting that huge hit of bitterness and hop aroma.

Didn't have any gushing or over carb issues mine was great, maybe Siborg you got one of the first or last filled bottles as I'm learning that commonly can cause some bottles in a batch to be odd ones out.

Anyways, well done to the mayor of Mildura, good show!


----------



## AJ80 (25/1/15)

11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust

Mmmm, Citra. Aroma and flavour screams all things Citra - which I'm loving! Dark straw appearance and great head retention. Smooth, firm bitterness. Well brewed mate, very very enjoyable!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (27/1/15)

Had Navaraus summer ale, enjoyed it!

Had Tahooses IPA and also enjoyed that!

Apologies didn't take notes other than what was left of my memory for the night but both beers brought me a smile!


----------



## Tahoose (29/1/15)

Just got home from work and and decided it was a good night for a swap beer. 

#14 - grumpy Paul's red IPA 

Pine on the nose, bitterness up front with a nice amount of malt flavour. Good amount of carbonation with a medium to full mouthfeel. 

HEAD rentention to the max. Poured it gently and still poured a 2inch head, still .5 cm of head left at the end of this first glass. 

Thanks Paul, think this has been one of my favourite beers from the swap. It's bittersweet drinking this one alone. But I'm sort of glad I don't have to share.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (29/1/15)

Tahoose said:


> Just got home from work and and decided it was a good night for a swap beer.
> 
> #14 - grumpy Paul's red IPA
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback - glad you liked it.

I have one bottle left that, given the postive feedback its getting, I am saving to enter into the Merri Mashers IPA comp coming up.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/1/15)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Thanks for the feedback - glad you liked it.
> 
> I have one bottle left that, given the postive feedback its getting, I am saving to enter into the Merri Mashers IPA comp coming up.


Did you filter mate? The clarity was exceptional. Wondering if thats a benefit of recirculating wort thriugh the mash need if you didn't filter?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (30/1/15)

No filtering.

But contrary to the age old argument not to, I rack most of my beers into a secondary with some gelatin, chill for a few days then bottle/keg.


----------



## AJ80 (31/1/15)

12. Navarau - summer ale

Ripper. Amazing clarity. Great head retention. Crisp, dry and fruity. Low bitterness made this very drinkable. Very very enjoyable and well brewed. Thanks!


----------



## JB (1/2/15)

AJ80 said:


> 11. JB - bastardised Zombie Dust
> Mmmm, Citra. Aroma and flavour screams all things Citra - which I'm loving! Dark straw appearance and great head retention. Smooth, firm bitterness. Well brewed mate, very very enjoyable!


Glad you liked it Az, have to catch ya soon to compare notes, cheers mate!


----------



## JB (13/2/15)

Just found another bottle of the Chestnut Pilsner, Nath. Goddam beautiful! Wife loves it too. Yep.
Just finishing up after 2 week of ketosis & with the lightning cracking overhead ... This smooth brew is the perfect beer to get back on the wagon with  thank you!


----------



## Yob (13/2/15)

GrumpyPaul said:


> AJ thanks for the feedback. Very pleased to hear people are liking this beer.
> 
> Sorry about the carbing. I think I am going to have to stop using carb drops - I am finding that 2 drops seems to be a bit too much.


Perfect for a growler though


----------



## Midnight Brew (21/2/15)

Just enjoyed a beautiful 17. Whiteferret - Belgian Witbier whilst watering the fruit trees and hops.

I have a hefe on tap that I'm quiet fond of but this completley blows it out of the water. Has golden beautiful haze with a white head that doesnt leave. Has a malty sweetness upfront that is perfectly balanced with the carbonation. Somehow this ended up being forgotten about and in the back of the fridge but what a great beer on a hot Melbourne day like today. Thanks Wayne, I'm really enjoying this bottle but its running out too fast!!

Im down to one last swap left (I've been slow), Oats of Onan is next.

Hmmm what to brew for the VIC Winter '15 swap....


----------



## Whiteferret (23/2/15)

Midnight Brew said:


> Just enjoyed a beautiful [background=#f7f7f7]17. Whiteferret - Belgian Witbier whilst watering the fruit trees and hops.[/background]
> 
> 
> I have a hefe on tap that I'm quiet fond of but this completley blows it out of the water. Has golden beautiful haze with a white head that doesnt leave. Has a malty sweetness upfront that is perfectly balanced with the carbonation. Somehow this ended up being forgotten about and in the back of the fridge but what a great beer on a hot Melbourne day like today. Thanks Wayne, I'm really enjoying this bottle but its running out too fast!!
> ...





Thanks Cam. Glad you enjoyed it.
How were the phenolics from the yeast after this amount of time? All of that batch that I had fermented has long gone and I was wondering how it had aged.


----------



## Tahoose (2/3/15)

Finally got around to trying mayor of milduras IPA. 

Really enjoying this beer great aroma straight up, carbonation on point and a nice long lingering bitterness. I thought I had lost it but it was hidden behind a keg in the keezer.

Gave my longnecks only glass it's first use tonight also. It may or not have been found in the home decorations section of ikea haha

Pint glass for size reference.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (4/3/15)

Tahoose said:


> Gave my longnecks only glass it's first use tonight also. It may or not have been found in the home decorations section of ikea haha


Are you sure it wasn't meant to be a vase????

Even so - this is the best use for it.


----------



## Tahoose (5/3/15)

Well yeah it was "supposed" to be a vase, but I think I'm more of a hop flower guy than a roses guy. 

Nice solid glass, almost 1cm thick.


----------



## Grainer (16/3/15)

*EXTREME WARNING h34r:*

RE: 13. mofox1 - Ella Pale / Galaxy Pale 

I JUST OPENED THIS BOTTLE IN THE LOUNGE ROOM AND IT *EXPLODED its contents *!!

​If you haven't drunk these...

​These are potential bottle BOMBS... I spent the last hour cleaning beer of the ceiling, off the carpet and all the lounges.. it literally exploded from the bottle ..

Open these outside or throw them out !

ALSO second bottle i opened in a row is labelled on lid as *1/25.12* MIDNIGHT BREW - Zeus IPA possibly slight infection ?? it is bubbling over slowly since I opened it...have to wait for it to stop bubbling over to try it.. don't leave this any longer.. drink it NOW at risk of bottle bombs..hopefully its just over carbed ..

​Can someone pm midnight..i can't pm him to let him know for some reason

sorry mofox & midnight!!


----------



## mofox1 (16/3/15)

Grainer said:


> *EXTREME WARNING h34r:*
> 
> RE: 13. mofox1 - Ella Pale / Galaxy Pale
> 
> ...


Ugh.... Don't apologise to me. Sincerest apologies to you and the missus.

I did put up a warning a while ago that these were gushers, but I think your experience rules out the reason I thought (*lots* of hop debris - first time dry hopping for only a couple of days before bottling). Also bumps from annoying to dangerous. Must have been bad process somewhere on my part.

Hope everyone else managed to about this.


----------



## Grainer (16/3/15)

missus was in other room.. she just told me to deal with it so all good .. lol.. btw nice rig u have


----------



## Yob (16/3/15)

Over the last couple of swaps there have been a few entries on the dangerous side of ideal (not isolating your beer here mofox) 

I reckon we should be moving to PET only, following qld's model.


----------



## Grainer (16/3/15)

This is starting to sound like a good idea I think.. mind u a pain in the arse for those nonPET people.. but as a OH&S consultant I think we should risk manage this and say PET from now on!! but might have to make that for the chrissy one if people have already brewed for the july one...


----------



## Yob (16/3/15)

No reason why any bottled thus far can't be glad wrapped by the swapper..


----------



## mofox1 (16/3/15)

Yob said:


> Over the last couple of swaps there have been a few entries on the dangerous side of ideal (not isolating your beer here mofox)
> 
> I reckon we should be moving to PET only, following qld's model.


I'm a big boy now Yob, I can take it.

+1 to the PET idea... At least that way people are going to end up with mostly the same sort of bottles when all is done and swapped.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (16/3/15)

Yep PET 750mL bottles is a great idea, as stated for consistency in our swap bottles as well as underlying safety. It's getting hard to source a round of similar bottles twice a year 

Can PET bottle caps be reused or are they a once only like crown seals?


----------



## manticle (16/3/15)

Why don't people just make beer properly? Ferment till finished, clean and sanitise bottles, prime at correct rate. Especially important when giving beer away. Exploding pet is also risky.
Gushing beer is different to bottle bombs too.

Sorry - not involved in recent swaps so I should shut up but deal with cause, not symptoms.


----------



## Yob (16/3/15)

I agree manticle, however, it sometimes happens that the knowns don't happen, I had two slabs of potential bombs sitting in my hallway with the daughter walking past it all the time, quite a worry...


----------



## manticle (16/3/15)

I agree, not to be taken lightly. Exploding plastic won't do her any good either, swms and fluoro vests notwithstanding.
Glass is not the problem. Take responsibility when you give brew away, be aware of what getting it wrong can do.
Not making bottle bombs is easy. Don't make bottle bombs. Easy.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/3/15)

Yes plastic can still explode and it would be perfect if noone made gushers or bottle bombs but I think its not possible to eliminate the risk. Its risk minimization and PET bottle will at least provide some early indication of potential explosion by swelling wont it?

Whilet personally I check my beers and ensure they are finished you cant help a bottle imperfectiom or weakness so glass could give under a normaly carbonated beer. 

If people arent taking all the precautions necessary to avoid bottle bombs then they shouldn't be giving beer to others or even making beer in the first place as thats negligent, I don't believe that anyone swapping has that mindset so a simple switch to PET and a timely reminder to be cautious and ensure beers are finished is a good course for us to take. PET won't make the experience any less desirable and it will ensure swap regulars have a consistent case of bottles to reuse each time.


----------



## mofox1 (17/3/15)

mofox1 said:


> Hope everyone else managed to about this.


Stupid fat phone fingers/autocorrect... ^avoid this.


----------



## djar007 (17/3/15)

I shotgunned mine .


----------



## JB (17/3/15)

For the non bomb gushers, I sit the bottle upside down in the glass, once the beer level gets to the level of the bottle crown, leave it for a short while & it calms down, plus you don't lose half the bottle.


----------



## Midnight Brew (17/3/15)

Grainer said:


> ALSO second bottle i opened in a row is labelled on lid as *1/25.12* MIDNIGHT BREW - Zeus IPA possibly slight infection ?? it is bubbling over slowly since I opened it...have to wait for it to stop bubbling over to try it.. don't leave this any longer.. drink it NOW at risk of bottle bombs..hopefully its just over carbed ..
> 
> ​Can someone pm midnight..i can't pm him to let him know for some reason
> 
> sorry mofox & midnight!!


Hey John, sorry about the overcarb it is the first feedback that I've had about it so not too sure what happened but my apologies. The 25.12 was the recommend drinking date. I wouldnt have though it would of gain any more carbonation from that point. I had my last bottle about mid January and it was fine so maybe a rogue bottle? (I held onto the first and last 3 bottles from that batch). 

Did it taste over carbed or have any trace of infection to it?


----------



## manticle (17/3/15)

Probably just hop debris from the last few bottled creating nucleation points rather than infection.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (17/3/15)

JB said:


> For the non bomb gushers, I sit the bottle upside down in the glass, once the beer level gets to the level of the bottle crown, leave it for a short while & it calms down, plus you don't lose half the bottle.


Im confused....I think I need to see a video of how you do this


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/3/15)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Im confused....I think I need to see a video of how you do this


Ditto, JB are you drinking?


----------



## Grainer (24/3/15)

9. technobabble66 - Red Red Y'All Saison,

Slight Brown with Red hue, clean subtle subdued white head, Not much on the nose but malts are evident. Cant say I can smell much of the hops.
​Clean beer with not signs of infection or fermentation issues, medium to high carbonation smooth malts on the palate .. not quite what i was expecting from a saison, but it obviously has some characteristics ... but i actually enjoyed it .. now i am wondering if a dark saison should be on the cards.. thanks mate i thoroughly enjoyed it..


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (31/3/15)

Midnight Brew said:


> Hey John, sorry about the overcarb it is the first feedback that I've had about it so not too sure what happened but my apologies. The 25.12 was the recommend drinking date. I wouldnt have though it would of gain any more carbonation from that point. I had my last bottle about mid January and it was fine so maybe a rogue bottle? (I held onto the first and last 3 bottles from that batch).
> 
> Did it taste over carbed or have any trace of infection to it?


Had this last weekend and it was a delight, nice a fruity to backup a firm bitterness. I had taken precaution and wrapped the bottle in glad wrap but no explosions and no foaming. Was very well carbonated once poured but nothing to raise an eyebrow about for me. Thanks!


----------



## Midnight Brew (31/3/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Had this last weekend and it was a delight, nice a fruity to backup a firm bitterness. I had taken precaution and wrapped the bottle in glad wrap but no explosions and no foaming. Was very well carbonated once poured but nothing to raise an eyebrow about for me. Thanks!


Cheers, Nath. Glad you enjoyed it :icon_cheers:


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/4/15)

Sib org - Milk stout

Inspired to have another stout today as I had the abbottsford invalid stout last night and loved it (albeit made by CUB). This well and truly stands up to it, obviously a bit less toasty and more sweetness (lactose?) coming through. Very mild carbonation and whilst super dark looks like excellent clarity.

Really enjoying it mate, well done!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (27/4/15)

JB - Zombie dust IPA

unfortunately my kegerator froze the top part of this so didn't get to see how it truly poured into the glass. I let it warm a bit before trying and man was a lovely hop monster! I couldn't pick the hops but assume there is at least two of the U.S. "C's" in there? Well brewed mate sorry it's taken me so long!

To teach me a lesson the brew gods have thrown out the balance of my kegerator, I set the fridge a few C higher and as a result my taps are pouring foam! Have upped my CO2 pressure hopefully it settles back down but I did have everything perfect albeit the temp too cold.


----------



## JB (27/4/15)

Lol, the constant battle for balance, i know it well - in life & in the kegerator! 

Cheers Nath, this one had only Citra all the way through, 170g of delicious Citra ☺


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (27/4/15)

Was delicious!!! Citra tastes different than when subtly used in a pale ale!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (11/7/15)

15. AJ dusty rye saison

Lovely mate, you've restrained on the rye/spice, or the saison yeast funk has balanced it out? well at least that's what I can make out of this. Such a great beer mate, quite full bodied too for a saison? Thanks for sharing and sorry it's taken so long for me to get to it, best till last ay


----------



## idzy (5/9/15)

JB - Zombie Dust. Really nice beer mate. Poured clear, great aroma and flavour. Very sessionable. Enjoying with my brother whilst watching The Departed.


----------



## technobabble66 (6/9/15)

A few reviews from the last couple of days. I've finally started getting stuck into these ... only 6 months later:

*2 - Munich Dunkel, Grainer*

*App - *
Whoa Nelly, the head is huge, though probably due to my crappy glassware, tbh. The head forms a nice solid mass of a slightly darker cream colour, slowly dissipates.
Red-black transparent. Seems to have fine lacing.

*Aroma - *
Lovely maltiness with a mild but decent roastiness. Slight caramel dried-fruitiness element.

*Flavour - *
Strong bitter hit, offset but a little malty sweetness. Heavily carbed - bottle was overflowing by the time i went for a second pour. Great roastiness. A moderate caramel element coming through, but no discernible sweetness, relatively dry finish. Lingering but relatively smooth bitterness. Slight licoricey molasses hint in there also.

*Overall - *
Fantastic!! Lovely sessionable beer with a decent roast malt hit, plus some added complexity in there from the overall Munich maltiness and caramel element. Having just checked the label, i’m not sure where the caramel & molasses i tasted came from - must’ve been mainly the Choc malt, plus the extra 6 months ageing, i suppose? 
Carbonation was a bit overdone, but i’ve gotta admit i’m struggling with carb levels myself - what should be correct just overcarbs in the glass, and then to drop in won’t lace or form a head properly. The bane of my brewing!! How many vols of CO2 did you prime this? 
De-carbing it a bit - i.e.: letting it sit in the glass, de-gas and warm up - really helped bring out the flavour more, especially the caramel element. Lovely! 
Some of the best labelling in a case swap!. Though the info on ingredients needs to be slightly larger and the beer wench is too heavily dressed. 
Overall, a brilliant beer, and i’m inspired to do a Dunkel replicating this one. Currently trying to work out how i can now rack and lager an additional batch to make use of my current S-189 yeast cake …


*4 - Brett Saison, Brewnut*

*App - *
Pale golden hue, mild head, slight haze. Light fine lacing.

*Aroma - *
Strong fruity and slightly sweet aroma. Slight wheat element. No noticeable horse blanket.

*Flavour - *
My first Brett … & it’s very interesting. Fruitiness is more subdued than the aroma would suggest, but definitely present. There’s an odd leathery element that’s akin to the dank resinous element you can get from some hops; but it’s not quite the same - that’s the brett, i assume (?). Works well; I like!! Moderate bitterness, rather dry & maybe a slight tart element there too. All well balanced. Slight lingering bitterness. Carbonation is great - on the high side but suits the beer well. Nice full mouthfeel, even though it’s a relatively light and lower alcohol beer.

*Overall - *
Great beer, really nice intro to brett. Keen to see what a more intense brett beer would be like. Actually, i just remembered that those dodgy Mildura boys rocked up with a keg of Flanders Red to that case swap - one of the best beers i’ve ever had - and i’m assuming that was done using Brett also. So maybe i should have a crack at this brett thing!
A great balance in the beer - all the elements seemed to be at the right level with respect to each other, so top effort in judging all the targets perfectly!
The fruitiness in the aroma was really impressive - very noticeable. I’d be keen to see the hops bill to see how much was from the hops and what might’ve been from the yeasts - it seemed fairly similar to an ale i did last year with a little unmalted wheat and a hops combo of Simcoe/Galaxy/Chinook. Did you use similar hops?



*21 - FOON Saison, DJ l3thal.*

*App - *
Like a slightly darker Jill Masterson. Head is massive - though that could be my glass - and collapses v slowly. Slight haze - not sure if it’s from the wort or the yeast. Lacing looks perfect

*Aroma - *
Light golden-honey & fruity aroma with that (saison) yeasty element.

*Flavour - *
Light and fruity. The bitterness hits like a well thrown bowler hat from a japanese henchman - smooth but strong and lethal (& lingering!) - fwiw, it’s pretty much how i find many of the commercial saisons, so big ups on replicating it!. Slight honey malt element. Alcohol comes through slightly, but at 6.6% that’s pretty damn good. Good full mouthfeel for a light style. Carbonation is perfect, though that’s after the glass took a fair bit out with the massive head. The bite of the carbonation fits really well into the overall balance of the beer - how many vols did you prime this?

*Overall - *
A Grand Slam example of a classic fruity saison. Really nailed it, Nathan! Would be keen to see the recipe (as a comparison to my efforts!). Bitterness is definitely on the strong side, but towards the end it seems to fit in well and, as mentioned, seems similar to the commercial ones i’ve tried - so maybe it’s for making it a better, sessionable beer. Yes, i was watching Goldfinger while sampling this.


----------



## technobabble66 (6/9/15)

Tonight's:

*16 - Rye Saison, AJ80, Dusty Saison*

*App - *
Darker reddish golden hue - dark amber, i guess. Mid-size lacing. Almost no head. Moderate haze


*Aroma - *
Fruity melon caramel. Maybe a slight spice element. Damn fine.


*Flavour - *
Roasty/toasty fruit flavour. Bit of a toffee caramel element. Full flavour - much more full than a regular saison. Moderate bitterness. Bitterness is smooth & lingers for only a few seconds. Significant/moderate carbonation in the mouth - so no idea what happened to the head formation, maybe my glass, etc. Neither dry nor sweet - just right! Did i mention toasty?


*Overall - *
Loving this beer! Any of the negatives i can suggest are on crap that doesn’t matter, tbh. I really like toasty elements in my beers, and this has all the awesomeness of a fruity saison with that also. I’d really like to see the recipe - i’m curious as to what has contributed to the overall effect: smooth bittering at a great balanced level, fruity melon aroma, toasty, clean, full flavour, carb level great, etc, etc. Especially the toasty-but-regular-ale malt bill. I have no idea where the rye is fitting in here. Nothing obvious i recognise, but it all works. How many vols of CO2 did you prime to, just out of interest? 
Fantastic job, Aaron. I’m a bit jealous.


----------



## Grainer (6/9/15)

Thanks techno..It was a slight change of Tara's Slam Dunkel . Do a Google Search on it.. If anything it needs to be a little less roaster and lighter grain bill

cheers


----------



## technobabble66 (6/9/15)

Negatory yakitory! I reckon your grain bill's great. I'd maybe go a little lighter on the bitterness for myself (I'm sure Yob et all would beg to differ), but the rest was great!! What's different from the TSD?


----------



## Grainer (7/9/15)

not much..my beer smith crashed and I lost about 15 recipes .. I had to substitute the grain I think as I didn't have the same types of grain but thats about it from memory..


----------



## JB (7/9/15)

idzy said:


> JB - Zombie Dust. Really nice beer mate. Poured clear, great aroma and flavour. Very sessionable. Enjoying with my brother whilst watching The Departed.


Cheers Idzy, glad you enjoyed it & passed the brother test! I'm reeling in a few mates to join the homebrew fold with this beer ☺


----------



## Grainer (7/9/15)

enjoyed the zombie the most


----------



## technobabble66 (8/9/15)

*5 - Rye IPA, Tahoooose.*

*App - *
Large cream head. Deep amber hue. Mild haze (does anyone care??). Head slowly collapses. Good small lacing.

*Aroma - *
Deep hoppy fruitiness. You can smell the bitterness awaiting! Nice spicy caramel/honey element. Spicy citrus melon with some caramel maltiness.

*Flavour - *
Malty bitterness slaps you right in the moosh. As per the aroma - spicy fruitiness, mixed in with the deep maltiness. A caramel element underneath. Smooth, strong bitterness, that lingers moderately but not excessive. Particularly after a few mouthfuls, the majority bitterness drops off quickly to just leave a small bitter itch to linger. Carbonation is perfect, though the glass might’ve taken a fair bit out. Great full mouthfeel. Decent sweetness to offset that bitterness.

*Overall - *
Excellent IPA, Mitch. There’s really not much to be negative here - it’s all pretty damn good! I’m a convert to the face-peeling bitterness of IPAs & DIPAs, I blame Yob, our local Ringwood hops dealer. 
I still struggle to pick what the hell rye is doing, but I love the combo of spicy, fruity caramel with a solid bittersweet slap and tickle.
I actually haven’t brewed an IPA as yet (oh, aside from a little matter of that Pliny DIPA - nothing like 253 IBUs to adjust your bitterness tolerance!) - i’m too much of a tight arse with hops. But i’ve been toying with getting one down for this summer. This has been a very inspiring brew. I think i’ve tried to brew partially for my (non-bb) friends’ appreciation & expansion of their tastes. I’m starting to think i should just brew whatever the f#@k i like, and they can learn to enjoy it or buy Boags. 
Again, excellent IPA. Most appreciated!
I’d ask for the recipe but, hey, i’ve already copied & pasted it from earlier in the thread!
... Chocolate malt? Can't say i picked the roast element, but i'm guessing it's blended in with the fruitiness and bitterness.


----------



## AJ80 (9/9/15)

technobabble66 said:


> Tonight's:
> 
> *16 - Rye Saison, AJ80, Dusty Saison*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback mate, really glad you enjoyed it. Here's the recipe:

Grist:
82.5% JW Pilsner
14.5% rye malt
2% special B
1% midnight wheat (was chasing a dark red colour but clearly stuffed my dark malt ratios!)
Single infusion mash at 65C for 60 minutes. 
OG: 1.055
FG: 1.004
Hops:
2.8 g/L Delta (4.4% alpha) at 60 minutes
No chill
Fermented at 24C with the yeast labs saison blend. 

I've still got a couple of bottles of this one (double batch) tucked away and am quite happy with how they turned out.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (9/9/15)

technobabble66 said:


> *21 - FOON Saison, DJ l3thal.*
> 
> *App - *
> Like a slightly darker Jill Masterson. Head is massive - though that could be my glass - and collapses v slowly. Slight haze - not sure if it’s from the wort or the yeast. Lacing looks perfect
> ...


Thanks for feedback mate, was my first ever Saison, a tweak on a kindly lended recipe that was a bit higher in ABV% due to feeding some sugars partially into the ferment as well as some coriander seeds in the boil (I thought I had some but realised I didn't on brew day so they got left out).

Carbonation I hate to say it was with a "calibrated" 3 scoop size table sugar spoon. Has one for 330mL botles, one for 500mL (Groslch etc) and one for 750mL longnecks. Just used one scoop of the 750mL in each bottle. I don't find myself focusing on carbonation in beers much at all, probably because I still have so much to learn. So a scoop from a spoon gets me reasonable carbonation so far. Have been thinking about making a sugar syrup in boiled water for a measured amount across a batch of bottles and using a syringe to put the same amount into each bottle, as bulk priming to me just takes another fermenter and seems like a pain.

Recipe below, modified a bit more based on my actual scribbles on the sheet.

PS. LOVE the Goldfinger references!!

Saison
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.750
Total Hops (g): 69.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.061 (°P): 15.0 1.054
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (°P): 2.3 1.006
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.79 % 6.6%
Colour (SRM): 4.0 (EBC): 7.9
Bitterness (IBU): 26.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 79
Boil Time (Minutes): 60
Grain Bill
----------------
5.060 kg Pilsner (88%)
0.345 kg Munich I (6%)
0.345 kg Torrified Wheat (6%)
Hop Bill
----------------
34.5 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
34.5 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L) Cube hopped
Misc Bill
----------------
0.2 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Days (Primary) @10 mins in boil
Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 25°C with Wyeast 3724 - Belgian Saison Danstar Belle Saison (rehydrated)

Notes
----------------
Pitch at 20C and naturally raise to 25C


----------



## technobabble66 (3/10/15)

*1, Sons of Zeus IPA - Midnight Brew*

*App - *
Beautiful reddish golden amber. Slight head that lingers a bit. Nice fine lacing. 2nd pour produced a solid rightish head, so obviously the first pour was a bit too careful - more representative of the carb levels in the tasting.

*Aroma - *
Lovely fruity bready malty aroma. Maybe slight caramel element. Citrus melon.

*Flavour - *
Nice fruitiness with the malty backbone - Decent malty, bready presence. Solid smooth bitterness, that lingers quite strongly. Full dry mouthfeel. Carb is about bang on, maybe slightly slightly high. Slight caramel element coming through - med crystal?

*Overall - *
Great IPA. Just like West Coast in about 10 mins, a strong bitterness; but as tasty and satisfying as watching the Hawks take the Threepeat. Age has certainly dampened the hops elements - the aroma is decent, but a little less than the bitterness would suggest may’ve been there 6 months ago. Recipe, please?
Just checked your listing of it. 100% Red X? Pretty good grist in Red X if it is.


----------



## Siborg (17/2/16)

I was cleaning up my garage the other night and found a couple of these (can't remember which ones). Thinking of chucking them in the fridge and trying them. Reckon they'd be ok? Temps could have been from 6-38 degrees over the year.... :unsure:


----------



## Yob (17/2/16)

Only one way to find out Si


----------



## Siborg (17/2/16)

Yob said:


> Only one way to find out Si


Yep. Dumping what I've got left into the fridge when I get home. We'll see how they are!


----------



## technobabble66 (17/2/16)

Stouts should be great!


----------



## technobabble66 (8/4/16)

*11. JB, Zombie Dust IPA*

*App*
transparent amber, not much lacing, tight white head

*Aroma*
fruity caramel, tropical citrus, slight malty element

*Flavour*
malty
super smooth bittering
caramel
citrus
solid lingering bitternes
mild carb
slight mango-tangerine

*Overall*
Excellent IPA. Considering its almost 18 months old, it’s held up really well (admittedly i’ve been saving this one in my fridge for most of the 18 months). Strong & solid, but very smooth bittering. Solid malt backbone, but perfectly weighted to sit more in the background compared to the hops.
Perfect carb for me. Very very keen to see the recipe... Actually, i think i’ve already grabbed it from earlier!… Great show case of what Citra & Munich can do for an IPA. A lot of Citra, that is.
The perfect accompaniment to watching the Bombers getting smashed.
Cheers, Jas. Big ups !!

What was the carb level you went to, Jas? I'm still struggling to get my carb levels correct.
(FWIW, i had about 3mm btw the fluid level and the lid).


----------



## JB (10/4/16)

Hello Mr Techno, nice work tucking this away for so long. Cheers for the review mate, very interesting to read how it's developed over time, although admittedly aging wasn't a consideration in the planning phase for this one.

Yep you're spot on, an absolute motherload of citra went into this fwh, late, whirlpool & dry hopped.

For carb my standard bottling is either the large end of those bottle priming scoops, 7g dex per bottle. If i bulk primed i would have disolved 230g(ish) of dex, i ended up with 30 bottles. I haven't noted down which i did for batch, sorry.

Cheers!


----------



## Siborg (11/4/16)

Yob said:


> Only one way to find out Si


I forgot to mention... I went and opened a glass tallie from this. I had it on the end of my bench, popped off the lid, and didn't even consider the chance of a gusher.... Yep.... It emptied nearly half of the tallie all over my bench and floor by the time I made it to the sink. Missus wasn't impressed, but the dog was loving it (I stopped her - alcohol+dogs=bad)


----------



## technobabble66 (22/5/16)

Aaaaaallllllrighty!

still plugging away at these.
The latest:


*19 - AndrewF - Northern English Brown*

*App - *
Transparent brown. Almost no head. 

*Aroma - *
Lovely floral, nectar element (EKG??). 
Could be some estery UK magic, but i’m more picking up what i think is the malts with the hops - crystal + EKG combo?

*Flavour - *
Chocolatey maltiness!! Moderate bitterness - in perfect balance. Slightly lowish carb, - though i think the lower carb works well for this. Great mouthfeel - solid, but not too thick, sweet nor dry.

*Overall - *
Really impressed, Andrew. It’s a lovely English Brown. Perfect balance with all the elements - bitterness, carbonation, malt backbone, subtle but present roastiness & chocolate, subtle hops enhancing the malts. Awesome! Especially impressive considering how old it is! I’d be very curious to see the recipe - what were the hops?? Fantastic job!


----------



## idzy (3/6/16)

Wow Stu


----------



## technobabble66 (12/11/16)

SAH-PRISE, MUTHAFUCKAS!!

*7 - Mardoo, Onan’s Oats, Amber*

*App*
Massive head, cream-white. Bit loose
Dark amber/brown.
Transparent.

*Aroma*
Sweet malty, with a sherry-like caramel element. CO2 combines to produce an almost raspberry effect. i can see where the liquorice all sort description comes from. 

*Flava*
Definitely can see where the descriptor liquorice all-sort comes in - got a deep molasses-like element combining with a candy-like element. Gradually resolves to a rum-like flavour, with a slightly-different-grain-spiciness. Certain solid maltiness coming through also. Bit of earthiness in the back palate. Probably a sherry-like influence from the ageing of this - roughly 2 years old now!
Somewhat overcarbed now. 
Nice full mouthfeel, slight slickness, maybe a slightly dry-ish finish with a nice smooth moderate bitterness. Actually, maybe more like a little sweetness in there being balanced by the bitterness. Definitely on the sweeter side.

*Overall*
Really interesting beer. Merely seeing how 60% oats goes was worth it for this. FWIW, it works surprisingly well!. The various elements that appear in this are particularly interesting, though it’s hard to determine what is from the basic beer, and what is from the length of ageing. The way the raspberries pop out is fascinating - a good example of odd elements combining to form a distinct flavour/aroma. Is there any sugar/molasses added to this, or is it solely coming from the high oats content?


----------



## Mardoo (13/11/16)

HA! Necro tastings. No sugar in it, just lots of oaten goodness. Interesting to hear how it aged up.


----------



## WarmerBeer (13/11/16)

So, I'm going to need to put a BB Date on my upcoming Xmas Case Swap bottle?


----------



## manticle (13/11/16)

No - just stop the temperance movement from crashing it.


----------

